

To be in touch (1993) - wallflower
http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/communication-research/academic/academic-wong-mw-1993.html

======
evincarofautumn
An excellent summary of why you should be skeptical of online relationships.
We know each other online only as disembodied, atemporal intelligences.

I habitually communicate with thousands of people I’ve never met, and will
never meet. On my YouTube channel, hundreds of people I don’t know regularly
listen to me talk. Hell, even the few people that I “know” are hardly any more
real except that I recognise their usernames. It’s all very surreal.

------
kaybe
I'd differentiate between keeping in touch with people one has met before in
person and creating new relationships. The dynamics of the online exchange
feels very different.

